# Fancy dress for little ones



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, i have a couple of fancy dress costumes for little ones on Ebay.

One is a dragon/monster costume (modelled by D himself, when he wore it last year)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230294651662&Category=14738&_trksid=p3907.m29

and the other is a spider costume

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230293958200&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013

I'm having a clear out of D's toys too so be sure to check my other items.

/links

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/mperriman1_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Kay


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

More items added today VTech toys and ELC musical instruments follow link to see my items

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/mperriman1_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

The fancy dress costumes and some of the other items i have listed finish in a few hours,. Don't miss your chance for a bargain.

Monster costume
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230294651662&Category=14738&_trksid=p3907.m29

Spider costume
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230293958200&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013

Other stuff
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/mperriman1_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Kay

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

M & S do some nice costumes as do Gap - I bought DS the skeleton outfit lol

xx


----------

